# Mardi Gras/Voodoo Theme



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I am thinking about doing a twisted Mardi Gras/Voodoo theme this year. Does anyone have ideas for invitations, decorations, party games, etc. I just thought of the theme this morning and I am in the beginning stages of planning. Any of your creative ideas will be appreciated.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are ideas specific to voodoo http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-voodoo/ and then others on more of a swamp/bayou theme http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-swampbayou/

For that kind of party I would think you'll need a lot of Spanish moss for atmosphere. Oh and some kind of voodoo altar. Add a few pics of your party guests on the altar to freak them out.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Dawnski- thanks for the pinterest links! Absolutely perfect!!! I love your idea of putting pictures of the guest on a voodoo alter! Thanks!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I'm doing the Voodoo Swamp theme this year. 
I'm doing a Witch shack with a swamp in the front yard. Alligators, snakes, lots of greenery (?) and if i can pull it off i'd like to make a cemetery...all above ground crypts. My Mom is going to paint a swamp scene (on cardboard) and attach it to the garage door. I'm going to put tree branchs in cement to fill in the swamp and yard. 
I have tons of spanish moss. I glued some to small tree branches to hang from the big trees in the yard. I'm making an alter. And i thought it would be fun to have some skellies with mardi gras mask. 
If i get to have a party, it's not looking great right now though, I was going to make voodoo dolls for invites or gris gris bags. I'm also lookin at a really really cool chickenfoot that a fellow member made. It's in the crafts section. 
As for games, i'm thinking about making a big Voodoo doll. I was going to have paper slips pinned all over it's body with either a prize or some kind of voodoo shot. Kind of a take on Tempt your Fate but they won't have to do anything to get the prize. Small things like little bottles of booze, lottery tickets, special mardi gras beads, like the ones with an alligator on them or the ones with the witch doctor.......

Thanks for the links Dawnski, great stuff


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Chicken foot by Pumpkin5......


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Instead of paper attached to him OMM, why not make him out of a loose burlap so you can stick giant strait pins into him (made from dowel rods with colored wooden balls or beads on the end) you could write on the dowel rod with a paint pen or marker (fates).Then you can just repin him so you can continue with the game throughout the night


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I found some brown material that i was going to use, burlap is sooo expensive! And I really like the dowel rod idea. Maybe those wooden skewers would work? 

My mom made me a couple of alligators for the swamp. She used the blow up gators from DT. I need to get some pics posted..... I'm making one too but it's been raining all week here and I need to mache outside cause my gator is big, haha. He's kind of cartoony looking right now.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I get burlap at Menards, its a home/garden store like Lowes. They have it in the garden center for cheap.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Check out the Haunted tiki Island blog spot he has some amazing stuff!!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

There is really a lot you can do with this! I'm excited to see what you come up with!


----------



## dixiemama (Sep 28, 2010)

I am excited to see how these ideas unfold, next year we are doing all things New Orleans, Voodoo, Vamps, Marti Gras and Masquerade. So you all are going to give me great ideas!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I got my alligator finished....he's not great, the paint color is really bugging me. Also got some heads on spears made. And my Mom made me 2 gators. 
Going to try to start on the witches hut.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

these are the gators my Mom made


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

OMM u already know this but I love everything u and mom r doing  

This is actually a theme I really want to do myself, 2015 who knows  But anyway, here's a pinterest board I've been working on for a while now, hope this helps u on your haunting dixiemama

http://pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloween-voodoo-on-the-bayou/


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Dawn! Girl i've been up in your board for a long time!! Great stuff! 

(that did'nt sound creepy did it?) LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Stalker...lol


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

The paint is bugging you?! Those look freakin' awesome!!! I would never have the patience to do something like that! Love your props and love your theme


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

OMM all your props look great! You've done a great job so far! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks HT!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

loving what you have done so far great stuff and a fun theme for sure i gave out voodoo bags last year to all my guest LOL was a big hit. 
can not wait to see what eles you come up with


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Following! This will be my theme next year.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

We did this last year. Here's the link....http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...119893-start-my-voodoo-swamp-decorations.html

You have to go through all the pages to see all the pictures, though. I just kept adding pics as I went along. Maybe it will help you with some ideas. You can also check my album for the actual party pictures.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Saki! What did you put in your voodoo bags? 

I loved your stuff Sublime, it's one of the reasons I picked this theme.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

offmymeds said:


> Thanks Saki! What did you put in your voodoo bags?
> 
> I loved your stuff Sublime, it's one of the reasons I picked this theme.


i filled them with a voodoo doll the little string ones, voodoo choc i made skull heads and put them in a bag. and here is a funny i am preaty known for making choc so to see how many of my friends actual read i also put some red sopa i had made in bone form i labled it soap and sure enough had one friend take a bit out of it LOL 
i also made up some very tiny potion jars and sealed the lids with wax and labled them diffrent things. oh and a tumbstone that had candy in it those were from dollor store 3 to a package


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

This is such a great theme! We did it last year and had lots of fun! In fact, we still have all of the Spanish moss we put in our trees up. 

A few ideas that we had:
We had hex bags for each guest (full of candy and with their name written on the bottom). We hid them throughout the house and told them that if they didn't find them by the end of the party - they would be cursed with a hangover the next day!
We had a tarot card reader do fortunes for our guests. This went over really well!
We served gumbo!
We decorated the front and inside of the house like a creepy old mansion in New Orleans (think The Skeleton Key) and the backyard was decorated like a swamp!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Saki, those sound like great bags!! I'm still not sure if I will get to have a party :-( I'm really bummed about it so i'm decorating the front yard to the hilt!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

offmymeds said:


> Saki, those sound like great bags!! I'm still not sure if I will get to have a party :-( I'm really bummed about it so i'm decorating the front yard to the hilt!


i am sorry but cool you are going all out on decorating. i can not wait to see pics of it .


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Drink recipe I found....:









Swamp Juice
(Non- Alcoholic) 
•1/2 cup light corn syrup
•Green paste food coloring
•5 cups unsweetened pineapple juice
•2 cups white grape juice
•2 drops yellow food coloring, optional
•1 cup club soda, chilled
•Fresh pineapple slices

Directions
•Refrigerate 10 champagne flutes or cocktail glasses until chilled. 
In a small bowl, combine corn syrup and green food coloring; dip rims of chilled glasses into mixture. Turn glasses upright, allowing mixture to slightly run down sides of glasses. Freeze until firm. 
•In a pitcher, combine the pineapple juice, grape juice and yellow food coloring if desired. Refrigerate until chilled. 
•Just before serving, stir club soda into juice mixture. 
Pour juice into prepared glasses; garnish with pineapple if desired. Yield: 10 servings (2 quarts).


----------



## dixiemama (Sep 28, 2010)

I look forward to seeing how it all turned out because that is basically the theme we want to do next year, all things New Orleans (Marti Gras, Voodoo, Vamps, Masquarade, swamp.... I hope you have a great party!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow omm! Your gator is huge - what is he a 7-8 footer?!  I think he looks phenomenal but I know how it feels if you think the prop is just not quite right. When I had my home daycare the kids made alligators as an art project. I gave them a gator cutout and then they sponge painted it brown and green. The sponge gave it a cool molted look (and then they had to cut out triangles and glue the teeth on). Thinking (but not sure) maybe a technique like that in dark green, black and brown would give it a textured look.

The voodoo heads look amazing also! Gonna pin them to my 'tiki' board. 

In 2009 I did a "Voodoo on the Bayou" theme. I remember I bought 10 lbs of Spanish moss off ebay. I think I paid around $20 for it but I figured it was cheaper in the long run than buying craft moss. This huge box arrived and lemme tell ya, that stuff goes a long way, I had moss everywhere. Just a heads up though, the moss arrived live and I left it in the box, not realizing it would mold. I had to lay it all out to dry and kept spraying it with disinfectant, lol. So if you get live moss, make sure you either hang it right away or dry it.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Tanna! I called it my Duck Dynasty gator cause he's got some many greens and browns and blacks on him he looks like camo!! UGH!!! Hopefully when he's in the swamp it won't be so noticeable. I actually found some plastic Spanish moss at Michaels and it was 60 or 80% off, can't remember so I will be using that as well as spanish moss I glued to some long limbs. I did research that live stuff first.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

ha-ha great minds....I bought that stuff at Michael's too.  I think like you said it was 80% off with the summer clearance items. I was planning on using it hanging down from my kitchen cabinets and thought this will work wonderful - no shedding to clean up. I think it's somewhat grayish in color and very full. I meant to post it on the board too the day I bought it but didn't have the time. Perfect stuff for a swamp.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I LOVE the big voodoo doll idea!!! Don't forget the Mardi Gras beads, shrunken heads, chicken feet, gumbo, and lots of fishing nets and crab pots! You could use the voodoo dolls as your invites. Attach the invite with a nice, long pin.

Another idea I've seen somewhere on here is to use one of the half-torso skels as a spitter. Attach a blow dart gun to his hands and then run a flexible tube through it so he spits on the guests or TOTers.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

picked these up for the alter


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I think I am going to put these candles all around. What do you think?


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I like it Kab!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

saw these and thought of you









http://www.coppergifts.com/cookie-cutters/pc/Cursed-Cookies-the-Voodoo-Doll-Cookie-Cutter-p5872.htm


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

*My voodoo alter!*

With the help of my secret reaper, it turned out great!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

That looks great!


----------



## Erzsébet (Sep 16, 2013)

LOVE the detailed veves! I wish I had something similar last year at our voodoo-party, my decor was nowhere near as good as that! The heads are great!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

kab said:


> With the help of my secret reaper, it turned out great!


That setup looks pretty awesome! Hope the party went well this year!


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I just bought this prop on sale, I think it would work for a voodoo theme plus it's made by Gag Studios 

http://www.buycostumes.com/p/802028/hoodoo-head-display


----------

